# What is this?



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

So this white stuff growing in my tank comes and goes and i have no idea what it is. Any idea?


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks like a fungal or bacterial colony feeding on some organic material in your substrate/tank. If that's the case, it will go away on its own once the food source has gone. I used to get this on new driftwood pieces for a couple or so weeks.

-Dave


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

But its also on my Hagen ladder. No organic matter other than the CO2 comming out.. Why would it grow there?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

It looks like the same stuff that appears on new driftwood


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like fungus to me, it can be harmful to fish eggs but not much else. You could try an antifungal medication if you wanted especially if you have egg laying fish, or let the tank rid itself of this over time.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

You're likely overfeeding and the food basically rots in the tank. I've seen this in my tanks when feeding pellets especially. Flake food could easily land on the ladder and stay there uneaten. Might try feeding less or less often. As others have said, it's a fungus, and it'll go away on its own, but ideally it shouldn't come up. I wouldn't try to treat it other than to remove the food if possible and do a water change, vacuuming the area. 

Michael


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have no fish in it and have only been fertilizing with store bought column fertilizer, "leaf zone" I believe. Looks like its starting to recess tho, but we'll see.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

If it's a new tank, then it's normal too. It'll stabilize in time.


----------

